# Panrty Problems



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Do any of you have a problem keeping the pantry drawers from opening the door and sliding out when traveling?

My last trip the drawers were out and the door open both going or coming home. Maybe I'm missing some latches for the drawers ???


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Nope, this has happened to all of us. There are several ways to correct this, including wood dowels, rags, tension rods, door stops, you name it. I just put a couple pieces of duct-tape on the door to keep it closed before we leave.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Yes, it always happens and only on my lower pantry drawer...wonder why that is?

I was thinking of putting a childproof latch on it, but then I'd have to deal with that everytime I need to open it. I may just try a rubber door stop.

Dawn sunny


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

That little space right in front of the drawer is the perfect size for the boxed roll of foil! Stores the foil and keeps the drawer from sliding! Next!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I used a piece of leftover laminate flooring from the house.

I cut about a 1 inch strip the length to fit tightly across the front.

Now, the drawer hits that first and won't come in contact with the door.

It is easy to place and slides right next to the drawer went not needed.

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We use those plastic spring loaded rods
And haven't had a problem since

Don


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Mine have never opened on me and we load them up pretty good - I know others have had them open. Sorry for the stupid, obvious question, but are you sure you're pushing them all the way in? Mine have the latch hardware (bulldog latches) on the back of the drawer and the wall of the tt - you have to push them all the way to the wall for them to latch.

Scott


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

HootBob said:


> We use those plastic spring loaded rods
> And haven't had a problem since
> 
> Don


We do the same thing. 
One of the problems we also had with the drawer opening and closing was the back of the drawer busted out.
It was due to the heavy cans. DH made a stronger backing to the drawer. 
We now have no problems either.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

All good solutions but I would suggest to have your tires balanced. They are not from the factory. On my way home this past week I passed a TT doing 55 in a 70 zone. One of his rear wheels was so out of balance it was visibly bouncing up and down while going down the road.
He probably complains of cabinets opening and how lousy it is to tow.

I had mine balanced and most were out over 3 oz each. In over 6000 miles, I have only had a cabinet open twice and that was from washboard Rt 22 in Pa. both times.

John


----------



## debbenkim (Jun 6, 2006)

we had the same problem and some people on the forum suggested using rubber door stoppers. we tried it and it worked like a charm. we just put them in before we take off and the drawers and pantry door have never come open again.


----------



## And4togo (Feb 18, 2004)

Tension rods here, we also use them for the top shelve in the bathroom to keep things standing up in there also.

Rob


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Cheap piece of left over scrap wood -- 1 x 2 x 12 -- placed across the front between the door and the drawer.. -- works great -- (PS don't quote me on the length...)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

This is what I like about this Forum, if you have a problem than 10 or more people will have a solution!









Sure glad I didn't buy that Mallard I was looking, bet they don't have a Mallarder.com











Moosegut said:


> Sorry for the stupid, obvious question, but are you sure you're pushing them all the way in? Mine have the latch hardware (bulldog latches) on the back of the drawer and the wall of the tt - you have to push them all the way to the wall for them to latch.
> 
> Scott










You know I think I'm getting it all the way in until it latches but I will be getting the trailer from the storage lot in a hour so I will check that out. I hope it's that simple, but if not I have plenty of cures now


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Tension rods for us. They work well and only cost a few dollars.


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

We use paper towels or toilet paper rolls. These are things we need anyway on our trip. I do like the door stopper idea. I checked and we do not have those latches in the back. It would be very nice if we did.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

keeper18 said:


> I installed a couple of polished brass surface bolts. They look great. I latch them when travelling, and unlatch when camping. They are spring tensioned so they stay unlatched so you don't have to fight with them every time you want to open the pantry. I'll post pics ASAP
> 
> Randy


Okay, here are the pics.


















Randy
[/quote]
Very nice look Randy. Won't lose them like the spring tension rods either.....


----------



## charles (Mar 14, 2005)

I went and bought some industrial strength velcro. Put a strip on the back of the drawer and one on the wall. Stopped it from happening. I got about a six foot roll at walmart and it has been one of the most useful tools I have. I use it on the radio and tv remotes to ensure they stay where I can find them.


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Randy
Thanks for the info I will have to get some. I use door stop and lost them and had to replace them but I will go get those

Thanks 
Willie


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a nice looking solution, Randy.
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Whew,

Glad I reread the topic -

it says "panTRY Problems - can't keep drawers closed"

Thought we had Bil Clinton joining us for a minute









Regards, Glenn


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We use cedar shakes and just slide them under the drawer until it gets tight. Added bonus is the great ceder smell.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> We use cedar shakes and just slide them under the drawer until it gets tight. Added bonus is the great ceder smell.


that is really clever!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> We use cedar shakes and just slide them under the drawer until it gets tight. Added bonus is the great ceder smell.


that is really clever!
[/quote]

Thanks....even got kudos from my DW on that one.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

We really need to change the title on this thread!

I keep reading it: *'Panty Problems, Can't keep drawers closed'*
And then it's just about cabinetwork!.









Maybe it's just me? shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I guess it time to check your glasses Doug







...............................nah, it sounds like reading is more fun with this pair.


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Box of Pop Tarts works really well









Our kids really like this mod....

KB


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

This is one topic that will just not go away until Outback installs a fix.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> This is one topic that will just not go away until Outback installs a fix.


You got that right.

We should update the PDI to include instruction on how to secure the drawers. I'm guessing everyone has had this problem as least once.


----------



## rman45 (Jun 30, 2006)

Our pantry doors opened almost too easy, without having the drawers slinding out. I like a modified door stop idea for the drawer problem. I also needed a way to tighted up the latch for the doors. I tried adjusting the striker a little, but didn't help much at all. So I used a "clicker" match and heated up the male piece attatched to the door. Once it was warm enough to mold, I took a small tapered socket that just fit the hole and worked it lightly inward to flare the opening. I held it there until it cooled. First time worked like a charm. Don't worry about going too far though, I did, and I just heated it back up and molded it back with my fingers. It took it's original shape very quickly. Now they would definately withstand a harder blow from the drawer. I hope this helps someone with the same problem.

Randy


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I used the PopTart box method this weekend and it worked like a charm!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> I used the PopTart box method this weekend and it worked like a charm!


...and that would be?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I used the PopTart box method this weekend and it worked like a charm!


...and that would be?
[/quote]
Hi Oregon Camper,

See post #29 by kbrazielTx...a box of Pop Tarts fits perfectly between the drawer and the door, preventing momentum for the drawer to be able to slam into the door causing it to open. I just happened to have two boxes of them in the pantry so I gave it a try this past weekend...All I can say is that it worked


----------



## outback21 (Jun 17, 2006)

When we got our new Outback home for the first time last Friday, we opened the door and ... guess what? The pantry door was opened and all the drawers were extended out! My wife and I are, like.....hmmmm...this is interesting....and the wife says " I bet if you check that Outbacker forum there's a long thread about this!" Well, sure enough, here it is! Immediately I see all the same ideas I had; except I had not thought of the rubber door stop.....or pop tarts, per se....


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

outback21 
Congratulations on your new outback I also had that problem when I got mine a year ago and I still use the rubber door stops. They work very well
Happy Camping 
Willie


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't use PopTarts, but small cans of veggies in the corner, OR a small roll of foil work wonders. You can also buy the bars to go across, at Camping World. They LOVE your money there!!








Darlene action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

sgalady said:


> Don't use PopTarts, but small cans of veggies in the corner, OR a small roll of foil work wonders. You can also buy the bars to go across, at Camping World. They LOVE your money there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Darlene,
What have you got against Pop Tarts??


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Don't use PopTarts, but small cans of veggies in the corner, OR a small roll of foil work wonders. You can also buy the bars to go across, at Camping World. They LOVE your money there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Darlene,
What have you got against Pop Tarts??








[/quote]
Hi, Skippershe!!
I didn't mean "Don't use Poptarts".....I meant "I don't use PopTarts". LOL. Sorry. Note the time of the post!














Recovering from surgery. Wasn't feeling too well. Sorry!!
Darlene action


----------

